# Clans in WoT



## dergunia (24. August 2017)

Aloha Welt 

da ich entweder zu blöd bin oder es einfach nicht finde erdreiste ich mich dazu, das Thema mal aufzumachen. Hier könnt ihr gerne reinschreiben, in welchem Clan ihr unterwegs seid und natürlich auch den jeweiligen Clan vorstellen. Vielleicht finden sich ja die ein oder anderen um mal zusammen zu fahren, zur Übung oder um die Kräfte zu messen, oder vielleicht finden Clansuchende hier ihren Favoriten. Also ihr panzerfahrenden Schrauber haut in die Tasten und beachtet folgendes; Anwerben gerne, Abwerben ist kacke 

In diesem Sinne, man sieht sich im Gefecht oder in einem anderen Thread. 
Cheers und gut Schuss,
dergunia91 aka Chris


PS: Falls es sowas schon gibt, Link als Antwort. Thx


----------



## Kabelgott (10. September 2017)

Hey,
Ich bin im englischsprachigen Clan FAME. Hauptziel des Clans ist es glaube ich, einige der besten Spieler des EU Servers in einem Clan zu haben. Daher sind die Anforderungen auch recht hoch.
Gespielt wird hauptsächlich Clanwars und Skirmish/Advances/War Games. Auch Züge werden gefahren.


----------



## dergunia (30. September 2017)

Hm ja FAME 
Schon ein paar mal im Random dabei gehabt. Spielt ja auch in der WGLEU mit soweit ich weiß. Und ja die Anforderungen sind enorm aber habt ja auch enorme Leistung die ihr abrufen könnt 
Schön auch einen PC-Nerd aus einem der "dicken" Clans zu wissen


----------



## O815Gamer (4. Oktober 2017)

MainAcc: WORKS
Ehemaliger Topclan, inzwischen nur noch quasi Altersheim. 

TrollAcc: EFE-R
Die Rolligen Randfichten, Quasi alles Zweit-/T95E2-/ und TrollAccs die inzwischen sehr selten fahren.


----------



## dergunia (13. November 2017)

O ein 815-Gamer ;D

WORKS habe ich, als ich angeangen habe, kennengelernt als DER Clan schlechthin. Wenig Haterstimmen, enormes potential, leistungsbereitschaft. Aber ich habe auch davon gehört, dass ihr mittlerweile eher "Altersheim" seid. Btw schön gesagt, andere nennen es Abstellgleis  habt ihr eigentlich bei der letzten Fight Night am vergangenem WE mitgemacht?


----------



## bastian123f (13. November 2017)

Bin zurzeit im Blue Wolf Pack [-BWP-] und mein Name im Spiel ist bastian123f. Haben mal mit einem anderen Clan angefangen und haben zusammen immer gut trainiert. Wir alle sind so Durchschnittsspieler mit WN8 im grünen Bereich.
Allerdings bin ich nicht mehr so oft in WoT. Es hat sich sehr verändert mit der Version 9 und meiner Meinung nach sehr negativ. Ständig wird man von der Arty angepinned. Das nervt zurzeit tierisch. Zudem sind dann die ganzen weniger guten Spieler aus den östlich liegenden Ländern dabei, die einfach nur drauf fahren und dem Team nicht behilflich sind. Macht zurzeit keinen Bock irgendwie.


----------



## O815Gamer (16. November 2017)

dergunia schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich bei der letzten Fight Night am vergangenem WE mitgemacht?



Ich vermute einfach mal nein. Weiß aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wann ich WoT das letzte Mal gestartet habe :/


----------



## dergunia (21. November 2017)

O815Gamer schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal nein. Weiß aber auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wann ich WoT das letzte Mal gestartet habe :/



na das is dann aber schon ein paar tage her


----------



## O815Gamer (30. November 2017)

Tja inzwischen gibt es andere Games die mich wesentlich mehr fesseln. WoT fesselt nicht mehr, es geißelt nur noch


----------

